# Fault code 474C???



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anyone know what triggers this code? 

I pulled along with some other fault codes using the BT cable. I able to erase all code except for this one. My low DEF triggered the "no start in 999" over the weekend, I wonder if it's related?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Appears to be related to the exhaust pressure sensing system???? Emission related.

P0474 Exhaust Pressure Sensor Intermittent


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I've had a low def temp sensor code for last 8,000 miles or so. Live in Florida so not too worried about it freezing!:rofl:

I suspect one could defeat most of this emission crap that only causes alarms and SES lights.:tsk:


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> Appears to be related to the exhaust pressure sensing system???? Emission related.
> 
> P0474 Exhaust Pressure Sensor Intermittent


I don't know and I could be wrong, but that looks like a generic "P" code, not a BMW code. P codes then need to be translated into BMW specific fault codes.

The closest thing I found was 477C for an injector activation duration (control unit internal)

Found here.... http://www.endtuning.com/bmwcodes.html#DDE6


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

So this code did not throw a CEL right? I'd top of the urea and see if it appears again. Could be a one time occurence type of situation where the DDE still logs the event.


----------



## elester12 (Sep 2, 2005)

I had that code when the pressure sensor before the DPF went bad.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

elester12 said:


> I had that code when the pressure sensor before the DPF went bad.


Thanks for the reply. I don't have an ses light, but last I checked the fault code was still there.

What was involved with the repair?


----------



## elester12 (Sep 2, 2005)

Replaced the sensor. Had to drop exhaust.


----------

